# potential endurance horse



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My arabian gelding banged up one of his legs and is out of commission for awhile. So im thinking about conditioning my paint mustang for endurance so I will have a back up and/or something to switch out with.
Poncho is 10-11 and 15 hands. He has a normal trot of 8 mph, without pushing him. What are yalls thoughts?


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Another pic


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

I never know the potential of a horse... Until eight weeks into conditioning when we're up to two 8 mile laps with a break in the middle. That's when I start looking at cardiovascular recovery time and gauging where in the pack they'll be. Then I modify training to strengthen their weaknesses.

So have fun training and see what he can do AFTER he has basic conditioning. After all, any horse can make it up to an LD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

BTW he's a very good looking boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

He's gone on plenty of long trail rides, just never did anything fast like that on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Any sound horse with a decent mind should be able to do a reasonably paced LD. No reason not to start conditioning him assuming he likes being on trail.

An 8mph trot is more than enough pace for an LD (you get 12 hours). Nobody expects you to go out and win events in the beginning.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

He likes being on the trail. He just likes to sight see a bit much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Does he always stand so close in front?

I like him and think he should be able to do decently.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Not usually. The neighbors goats were out and they had him acting a little squirrelly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Wait a second! I thought an LD (25-30miles) had around a six hour limit. If it's twelve - then I shouldn't have been over time on my very first ride in '05
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Conditioning would be good for him anyway, even if you decide not to continue in endurance with him. I did several months of conditioning on my husband's ranch bred paint, life happened, haven't actually taken her to a ride yet (and now I have a new horse to focus on, so she may never go), but I think conditioning is good for any sound horse. Better fitness and stronger tendons/ligaments are great for all trail horses!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Any sound horse with a decent mind should be able to do a reasonably paced LD. No reason not to start conditioning him assuming he likes being on trail.
> 
> An 8mph trot is more than enough pace for an LD (you get 12 hours). Nobody expects you to go out and win events in the beginning.


6 hours in an LD.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Is a 50, 12 hours?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

greentree said:


> 6 hours in an LD.


Yup, shows I should go back and proof-read my posts! :lol:


----------

